# 28mm studded tires?



## marc180 (Feb 2, 2006)

ok, i give in...i think i need some studded tires if i am going to continue to ride to work safely throughout the winter (i'm in WI and the plowing has not been very good). but here's the problem, my fixie/ss commuter is a 1987 bianchi brava with road geometry (rear has 120mm spacing). in other words, i don't have much "room" and can't fit anything bigger than 28s. one LBS suggested i do NOT go with a conti or vittoria tire because they tend to run "taller", which will be a problem for fork clearance and seatpost/rear brake mount clearance. at the time, they suggested bontracer race lite hardcase tires, but this was before i started considering studded tires.

i'm not completely excluding non-studded tires, but i would prefer studded if i can get some that will fit. anyone have any suggestions for me? fwiw, my wheels are OPs on surly hubs.

thanks!


----------



## JeffS (Oct 3, 2006)

I've never seen a studded tire smaller than 35mm.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

not sure you'll find any that skinny. check out icebike.com... you can make you own if your don't find anything.

btw, you do know that current road spacing is 130mm? 120mm is current track spacing


----------



## marc180 (Feb 2, 2006)

*darn...*

i didn't really think that 28mm studded tires existed, but i thought someone here might know of some. oh well.

and yes, i know road spacing is 130mm and track is 120mm nowadays. i just posted that info to give you all more info on my rig.


----------

